# 2022 Food Plot Thread



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I know Labor Day weekend is a big day for a lot of people. What's everyone doing this year? I'll be doing a glyphosate burndown to get ready to plant in a few weeks. The mix I planted last year went up from $36 to $59 a bag and fertilizer is through the roof


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Our club is cutting back on foodplots this year because of costs. I'll be going up Friday to check to see why my 2 cell cams are not sending pics and do a little clearing on my private spots.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Dagwood said:


> Our club is cutting back on foodplots this year because of costs. I'll be going up Friday to check to see why my 2 cell cams are not sending pics and do a little clearing on my private spots.


I heard yall were doing that. Some clubs and hunters will be hurting with all the rising costs in travel, leases and seed/fertilizer


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm planning on watching football Saturday and then may ride up to Evergreen and bush hog the plots on Sunday. Then spray them in the next week or two. Probably won't plant until early Oct.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm not doing food plots but i need fertilizer and lime for my fall garden. trip13 at tractor supply is $25/40lb and is still going up. anybody got some cheaper anywhere?
jack


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Sprayed 2 weeks ago and got a good burn. Planting buck forage oats on all plots this year. Only seed I've ever planted that can handle the deer pressure I've got.


----------



## Battman771 (May 8, 2019)

We have a camp in Tignall, Ga. We plant two small plots that are each about a half an acre but it is still a lot of work and added expense so I get it. We chose to stay with the lime and fertilizer we normally use but, saved the $50.00 it would have cost (not to mention an added trip to camp at a 1/4 tank of diesel) to spray and kill the weeds with - wait for it... Roundup/Glysophate. We never spray and manage weeds post planting so they always come back but for the few months we need/want a food plot, we have it (we simply don't have enough land to provide a constant "sustainable" food source). We brush hogged then tilled and planted. The green you see in the foreground of the older pics is the remnants of the brush hog/cut weeds and junk from last year so it doesn't look as clean as I would like, but it clearly seems to be working.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I bushogged mine for first time this past weekend now that fawns are not dropping in them and mommas using them for cover (have run over 2 in years past) Wont plant until 1st weekend in nov that way everything stays young and tender. Oct tends to be dry as hell the past few years here in Coffee co


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I got all the food plots burned down, yesterday with glyphosate


----------



## danbowers850 (5 mo ago)

As of last Sunday, our supply chain hasn't provided any 5-way food plots seed blends. We'll see what happens this afternoon.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

kmerr80 said:


> I bushogged mine for first time this past weekend now that fawns are not dropping in them and mommas using them for cover (have run over 2 in years past) Wont plant until 1st weekend in nov that way everything stays young and tender. Oct tends to be dry as hell the past few years here in Coffee co


They're dropping like crazy here right now. I've had to be careful with the Bush hog. Saw 2 yesterday that couldn't hardly get there legs under them yet.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Slick them off
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## danbowers850 (5 mo ago)

As a follow-up, IF you planted on Labor Day weekend this year...you may be replanting for Halloween.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

sorry


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks like it will be late October for me. I'm not planting till there's some rain in the forecast


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

no rain in sight up here for 14 more days unless there's a td coming out of the gulf
jack


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

stevenattsu said:


> Looks like it will be late October for me. I'm not planting till there's some rain in the forecast


Same here.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Waiting on rain ourselves. Thought about planting anyway. Its so dry the seeds aint gonna do anything but sit there until it rains. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

lettheairout said:


> Waiting on rain ourselves. Thought about planting anyway. Its so dry the seeds aint gonna do anything but sit there until it rains.


And feed the turkeys and doves!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I am going to take a chance and spread seed this weekend. Shows a 50% chance mid/end week!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

lettheairout said:


> Waiting on rain ourselves. Thought about planting anyway. Its so dry the seeds aint gonna do anything but sit there until it rains.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


The ants and birds will love you for it


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Chance of rain by the end of next week.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Catchemall said:


> And feed the turkeys and doves!


Gotta keep the turkeys around. Dove have left for a while. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

Got a few disked this afternoon, dust bowl, hoping the rain chance happens towards the end of the week


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

lettheairout said:


> Gotta keep the turkeys around.











I'm with you!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Think I am going to be blowing dust out for a week.... and I gotta tilland sling seed in the morning still, lol


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hope we get that 50% Wed and Thur!


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jaster said:


> Hope we get that 50% Wed and Thur!
> 
> View attachment 1096164
> View attachment 1096165
> View attachment 1096166


I really tried to make myself plant this morning but couldn't do it. I've had everything broke up and leveled weeks ago but it's just powder right now.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

YELLOWCAT said:


> I really tried to make myself plant this morning but couldn't do it. I've had everything broke up and leveled weeks ago but it's just powder right now.


It was rough, lol


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

We spread seed yesterday afternoon. Thankful for this rain. Hopefully everything will come up, we didn't till, just bush hogged and spread seed.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Glad I got mine in Sunday!!


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jaster said:


> Glad I got mine in Sunday!!


Dang near got too much rain up here last night.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah, some people's seed might have got washed out if they didn't drag or pack it in good. I'm going to try and get mine out this weekend, still will be able to take advantage of that moisture and the pattern looks like its changing with the weather going forward now too.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

boomshakalaka said:


> Yeah, some people's seed might have got washed out if they didn't drag or pack it in good. I'm going to try and get mine out this weekend, still will be able to take advantage of that moisture and the pattern looks like its changing with the weather going forward now too.


Tilled mine and Cultipacker for the win!


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

jaster said:


> Hope we get that 50% Wed and Thur!
> 
> View attachment 1096164
> View attachment 1096165
> View attachment 1096166


Now those are some smooth, grassless plots ! Curious how you're prepping them. After bushhogging I really have to work my disc hard to break through the dead vegetation. They always look great after they come up ,but it's a chore. Did you burn it? Roto tiller and cultipack? If you use a tiller, does the grass not wrap up on it?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Seminole1 said:


> Now those are some smooth, grassless plots ! Curious how you're prepping them. After bushhogging I really have to work my disc hard to break through the dead vegetation. They always look great after they come up ,but it's a chore. Did you burn it? Roto tiller and cultipack? If you use a tiller, does the grass not wrap up on it?


I tell ya, its a chore either way, I wish I could burn it off, but Timber company would frown upon that, lol. My best friend and I have small tractors, he helps me. 

2 weeks ago we went and bushog/finish mowed plots. Let the cut stuff die off good. Saturday he cut it up with the disc while cleared a trail, then I ran over it quick with the bushog one more time.

Tiller did and does an amazing job at making plots look perfect. No grass wrap, turned it all in with the dirt. Cultipacker makes it nice and smooth while pushing seed in the ground.

I hope they come up as good as I think they will. 10-10-10 went down before tilling and I usually only till about 3 inches max. Every other year. I burry the disc and really turn it over.


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info. It's definitely alot of work no matter how you go about it.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Got them all planted. Long day on the back of the grain drill























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

Drilled 22 plots Saturday mighty dusty need some rain now. Looking for a 8' drill in good shape if anyone has one


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep was a dusty one yesterday. But they are planted. Just need some rain now.























Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Planted 12 plots totaling 7 acres. 
We mixed our own blend this season. 25lb/ acre
Purple top
Daikon radish
Dwarf Essex rape. Rather had a big leaf like trophy but the were out
Chicory

Once everything pops up a bit. Gonna broadcast a white clover on a few plots. Gonna attempt to make them into clover only plots. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Well our fields finally sprouted. Just in time for 2 freezing nights. We may be replanting for sure.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> Planted 12 plots totaling 7 acres.
> We mixed our own blend this season. 25lb/ acre
> Purple top
> Daikon radish
> ...


Well really only 5 plots.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> Well really only 5 plots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Been planting buck forage oats for several years now with the best results of anything I've ever fooled with. I am mixing chickory in with it and I normally get a good stand of it the next 2 years after.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

billrv said:


> Drilled 22 plots Saturday mighty dusty need some rain now. Looking for a 8' drill in good shape if anyone has one


Saw this one on CL










John Deere Grain Drill - farm & garden - by owner - sale


John Deere Grain drill. Older drill but still works. Always barn keep until recently. $2,000 Call



dothan.craigslist.org






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> Saw this one on CL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Sir, I have and plant with a 10' B Model that is just too wide to navigate timber co. roads hoping to find an 8200 or newer 8' mighty tempted to buy a No Till if I win the lottery


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I’ve been dragging my feet for a few months but I finally got around to putting lime out. I put 4.5 tons out on two plots that needed it


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I hope to have time to go check on mine this weekend!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jaster said:


> I hope to have time to go check on mine this weekend!


I was hunting it this weekend and it was looking good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Reports from the farm is .... no frost kill on the fields! Coming up strong and green. Time to smack down some of God's protein! With the cost of fertilizer and seed, I'll need to harvest 300 doe to break even.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

At least 2 have sprouted. That rain will kick them off now.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Hmm









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

After 3 weeks. Looks like mine will do pretty well, seems the deer like it

￼￼￼￼￼

￼


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll know how well ours did in January. Thats when they matter to me. Hopefully growth will be enough to fertilize in a couple weeks. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

After all the weather delays, I got it done


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Best looking plot on the property. Rest are growing but sparse. This no rain has hindered growth. They will be getting fertilizer pretty soon. Thatll get them kicked off. Kinda ready for January to get here to see how they look.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

This rain is going to kick them off


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Mine are doing pretty well. I keep thinking I am over seeding and it still doesn't look like enough


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Mine would all be magazine quality if I didn't have 20 plus does on them all night and half the day.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jaster said:


> Mine are doing pretty well. I keep thinking I am over seeding and it still doesn't look like enough


Depends on what you are planting. Sometimes less is more, we did all brassica plots this year with a grain drill. They will fill in ass the leaves fill out and the bulbs grow. If they are all grain plots, if it bare it aint filling in. There is a recommended seeding rate for all seed. They are spot on with the rates. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

The food plots are coming along a month in, even with some hog damage


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

stevenattsu said:


> View attachment 1098294


Are you gonna make it a perennial clover plot 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

stevenattsu said:


> View attachment 1098294


Looking good.You need more deer to keep that cut down.LOL! If they can't or don't keep it eat down cut it. Top it out and you will pull every deer in the area. They like new growth and can smell it like cows from a long ways! Try running a cutter through one of your fields once it gets up and watch what come and how it gets eat.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> Looking good.You need more deer to keep that cut down.LOL! If they can't or don't keep it eat down cut it. Top it out and you will pull every deer in the area. They like new growth and can smell it like cows from a long ways! Try running a cutter through one of your fields once it gets up and watch what come and how it gets eat.


Its usually lip high, I guess they're eating all the natural browse


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Finally fertilized the fields today. This is our best looking field. Turnips should be ready next month.























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Can't speak for anything south of me, but if you've got plots up this way go get you some corn. Only thing I see that did any good were Buck Forage Oats. Clover, chickory, etc along with rye and wheat are toast. Brassica plots burnt also.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Can't speak for anything south of me, but if you've got plots up this way go get you some corn. Only thing I see that did any good were Buck Forage Oats. Clover, chickory, etc along with rye and wheat are toast. Brassica plots burnt also.


Why everything burnt up there? Thought yall was getting rain while we weren't 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

lettheairout said:


> Why everything burnt up there? Thought yall was getting rain while we weren't
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Cold not drought.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Cold not drought.


Had a bunch of clover at work. It killed the piss out of it! Froze it and it just fell apart just yellow spots were it was. I guess 3 nights below 10 and 4 days below 32 highs right after a big rain was a little to rough on it.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jwilson1978 said:


> Had a bunch of clover at work. It killed the piss out of it! Froze it and it just fell apart just yellow spots were it was. I guess 3 nights below 10 and 4 days below 32 highs right after a big rain was a little to rough on it.


No doubt


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Cold not drought.


Its important to get the 2nd fertilizer application in around Christmas. Itll help sustain life some. Those brassica plots should be tasting great after the freeze. The tops will wilt but become way more palatable. Imma try to go lay eyes on ours this weekend. I expect to see deer start hammering them. Especially if we get more good cold weather. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

lettheairout said:


> Its important to get the 2nd fertilizer application in around Christmas. Itll help sustain life some. Those brassica plots should be tasting great after the freeze. The tops will wilt but become way more palatable. Imma try to go lay eyes on ours this weekend. I expect to see deer start hammering them. Especially if we get more good cold weather.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Mine got nitrate 2 weeks ago and the Buck Forage Oats look pretty good but they're designed for the extreme cold. Chickory and clover and all brassica are smoked. Fertilizer doesn't prevent freeze damage. The 80 plus plots I plant on the plantation I manage all got bit hard. Nobody I've talked to from montgomery north has anything much left. We get some warm days and sling some nitrate and some might rebound. Deer ain't interested in yellow.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

looks like around selma the17, 18, and 19 degrees pretty much killed everything. i haven't seen frozen plots like this for a long time. it was pretty damn cold. feed corn will probably go sky high. i bought lime a month ago and it was 2$ a bag more the other day.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

The cold put a hurting on mine


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

lettheairout said:


> Its important to get the 2nd fertilizer application in around Christmas. Itll help sustain life some. Those brassica plots should be tasting great after the freeze. The tops will wilt but become way more palatable. Imma try to go lay eyes on ours this weekend. I expect to see deer start hammering them. Especially if we get more good cold weather.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


you actually laid eyes on your brassicas? If they’re in AL I’m guessing they don’t taste to great right about now…


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

boomshakalaka said:


> you actually laid eyes on your brassicas? If they’re in AL I’m guessing they don’t taste to great right about now…


Yup walked around in them yesterday checking on them. They look fine. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

lettheairout said:


> Yup walked around in them yesterday checking on them. They look fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


how low did it get? my turnips and mustard are all gone. i got the cabbage before the freeze.
jack


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jack2 said:


> how low did it get? my turnips and mustard are all gone. i got the cabbage before the freeze.
> jack


I think one of the mornings I looked it was 14* 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Mine looks great... except the fact that they have eaten it to the ground! My other 2 plots are 3-4" high. This one looks like it was mowed on the lowest setting!


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

If you had really thick brassicas and no cereal grains, I could see how they faired better. But I can promise, everyone I know in South AL that looked at their plots shortly after the cold said their's had taken a licking. If you are just now looking at them, you are seeing them after they have already made a good recovery b/c of the heat and rain.

Here is a side by shot of mine - before is Dec 21, after is Dec 28. As of Sunday the 1st, they were almost back to looking that green again just with not near as much clover and brassicas. Of course it helps I hit them with nitrogen just before the rain on the 26th.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

The warm weather and rain, has them jumping back


----------

